# Prague #1 (skydiving)



## elektro (Mar 30, 2008)

Who has been in Prague? Never mind...
I want to show you my another work.
I'm interested, can you guess how I took this picture?
I'm waiting for your answers... 
(Hey, Criss. I wish your opinion terrifically)


----------



## quickshot (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, by the name of your post, i'm going to guess that you took the picture while sky diving? And you used some funky lense to give a mirrored effect. It's a neat picture...makes me a little dizzy :lmao:


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 30, 2008)

wow!  Quite nice.  My guess is that it is the same picture photoshopped 4 times going clockwise from the top left.  Neat idea, gives this wide angle from the sky look!


----------



## elektro (Mar 30, 2008)

The PS be here exactly. But it isn't a clone of top left. There is hole left side clone, It is obvious. I'm interested how I took the left side of picture (or right side)


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Mar 30, 2008)

ah.. ya, that was my other guess.. that it was 2 halves.  Either quarters or halves... and I'll venture to guess it was taken while skydiving (since you titled the post 'skydiving'  )


----------



## elektro (Mar 30, 2008)

It isn't. I am not crazy yet)))
And I don't know how to do it (skydiving)


----------



## Sarah23 (Mar 30, 2008)

did you use a fisheye lens? maybe on top of a very tall building??


----------



## elektro (Mar 30, 2008)

Sarah23 said:


> did you use a fisheye lens? maybe on top of a very tall building??


We (in Russia) tell the word "warmer", but "warmer" isn't the hottest


----------



## elektro (Mar 30, 2008)

Maybe, this version is better than last...
A fortiori, this pictures didn't contract.


----------



## c_lawrence (Mar 30, 2008)

Panoramics... distorted on PS... copied, flipped, then mirrored?

... hmmmm... not sure, but definately has my attention!  creative - I like it!


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 30, 2008)

cool pics! It looks like that most buildings in Prague were build pre-19th century kinda like some parts of Stockholm, the city where I live


----------



## gman172 (Mar 30, 2008)

awesomr pic

hope you dont mind me hijacking your post adding my pic...

i took this in prague last year with a trip with work - business obviously!!


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 30, 2008)

my guess, is that you were in some sort of tower, probably that green roofed building in the center of each side of the picture, then used a fisheye or wideangle lense, then to really funk it up you somehow got your hands on one of those convex mirrors for traffic and took the pic with that as well.. 



i dont really say, "funK" just for lack of a better word 

if i was wrong there, then my next guess is playing with polar quardinates in PS and also the mirror etc.


----------



## BYoung (Mar 30, 2008)

This is a kind of far out there guess... But is it a model? Like a mini reconstruction of the real thing. Then you took the picture from above.

My reason for this guess is all the people are in the same place in both pics. Unless they were created from the same picture then I'm wrong.


----------



## elektro (Mar 31, 2008)

*c_lawrence* and *logan9967* are champions!
(Do you remember Queen?) 
I exactly was on a some tall tower and bent over a barrier I had started to take pictures left-to-right from the horizon of one side to the opposite horizon.
After that I'd pasted up it and made a clone of result.
The clon was mirrored and pasted up with the origin panorama.
Could I explain anything with my bad English?:er:


----------



## logan9967 (Mar 31, 2008)

yes! i hope i win a free print from you!


----------



## c_lawrence (Mar 31, 2008)

SWEET!... What's the prize ... I'll accept a print too!   

Seriously, though, nice job.  I'm going to have to try that sometime!


----------



## Ann75 (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, very different but really cool!  Love that shot of such an amazing view.  Interesting how you did that!  Great work with beautiful colours and details! :thumbup:  :thumbup:  

Greetings,
Ann :sillysmi:


----------

